# Best place to buy bully/pizzle sticks in UK?



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Okay, so thanks to Tracy (Brody'sMom) I've just found out the ghastly truth about bully sticks, LOL! Nevertheless, given that he is a dog, I'm convinced that Harry would love them, so I need to know the best place to buy them from. Having discovered that they're sold as pizzle sticks here in the UK, I've unleashed several online retailers, but at least one of them had a review saying that were too stinky.

So my question is this: Does anyone in the UK manage to buy them either odour free, or at least with minimal odour? And does anyone know the provenance of the ones they buy?

All answers gratefully received


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i bought some Hollings Bulls Pizzle from a pet shop that smelt really bad so i would avoid those ... i know some people on here get them from Mutley and Mog havent ordered any myself yet so not sure if they smell or not hopefully those that have will chime in


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I got some fr eBay gave them to a friend coz I nearlly died from the smell I got others from zooplus they have loads of random dog stuff on there from Germany and omg daisy will bust out every trick for stuff I need to place an order anyway in a pack of 25 the little ones smelt vile the big ones weren't too bad!!!

If only we had bestbullys I'd be a good customer


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't go near Zooplus they are HORRENDOUS!!!! Really bad! Stinky aint the word, I had to throw them out as they were stinky my whole house out.

I get mine from Mutley and Mog, get 50 at a time they are OK, still kinda stinky some in the bag more so than others but bearable.

Occasionally I have had some sent to me from USA and they are FAB, the UK ones really don't compare and Rocky knows that too, he doesn't go as crazy for the Mutley and Mog ones...................................if only Best Bullies sent to the UK  I would be there best customer!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lynda our posts r almost identical lol


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> i bought some Hollings Bulls Pizzle from a pet shop that smelt really bad so i would avoid those ... i know some people on here get them from Mutley and Mog havent ordered any myself yet so not sure if they smell or not hopefully those that have will chime in


So I know to avoid Hollings Bulls pizzle then. Thanks for the warning! 



Daisydoo said:


> I got some fr eBay gave them to a friend coz I nearlly died from the smell I got others from zooplus they have loads of random dog stuff on there from Germany and omg daisy will bust out every trick for stuff I need to place an order anyway in a pack of 25 the little ones smelt vile the big ones weren't too bad!!!
> 
> If only we had bestbullys I'd be a good customer


I take it bestbullys is an American chain?



rocky scotland said:


> Don't go near Zooplus they are HORRENDOUS!!!! Really bad! Stinky aint the word, I had to throw them out as they were stinky my whole house out.
> 
> I get mine from Mutley and Mog, get 50 at a time they are OK, still kinda stinky some in the bag more so than others but bearable.
> 
> Occasionally I have had some sent to me from USA and they are FAB, the UK ones really don't compare and Rocky knows that too, he doesn't go as crazy for the Mutley and Mog ones...................................if only Best Bullies sent to the UK  I would be there best customer!


I was going to say buying 50 might be a bit OTT as he's not even tried one yet. But if he didn't like them, it sounds like I might be able to pass them on to other dogs, LOL!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

So Mutley and Mog are def in my short list, but has anyone use this place, or know anything about these ones?

http://www.canineconcepts.co.uk/item--Bulls-Pizzle-Sticks--prizzle

They sound like good value...

Thanks for all your replies, btw, and Harry says thanks too!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes i use Mutley and mog, my girls love them and i dont find them too smelly.
I also get them from my local petshop, they arent too bad when i cant get in to Mutley and mogs' shop.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've used canine concepts for things very good service. 

Elle do you want me to send you one before you buy?? Some dogs get a dicky tummy from them so rather than waisting money I'm happy to put a stinker in the post lol


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> I've used canine concepts for things very good service.
> 
> Elle do you want me to send you one before you buy?? Some dogs get a dicky tummy from them so rather than waisting money I'm happy to put a stinker in the post lol


It's useful to know Canine Concepts are good. And trying one before going ahead with a load would be fantastic... thank you for the offer, Sarah! Then if all is ok, and I go ahead and order a pack, I can send one back to Daisy later


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol you don't have to and one bck pm me your address I'm going to the post office tomorrow x


----------

